# Flint River Highway 36 takeout



## setters (Mar 20, 2015)

Is there another takeout at highway 36 besides the froc?  I'm meeting someone there so we're planning to run our own shuttle and leave earlier than the froc shuttle.  It's been a couple years since I floated that section but I recall seeing another takeout where people parked along the highway.  I've asked around but haven't got consistent answers.


----------



## lonedrake (Mar 20, 2015)

setters said:


> Is there another takeout at highway 36 besides the froc?  I'm meeting someone there so we're planning to run our own shuttle and leave earlier than the froc shuttle.  It's been a couple years since I floated that section but I recall seeing another takeout where people parked along the highway.  I've asked around but haven't got consistent answers.




There was a takeout.  But right now they are in the process of building a new bridge.  Lots of construction equipment on the river bank now.  You would probably be better off doing the hwy 18 to sprewell bluff trip. Or pay for FROC shuttle service


----------



## setters (Mar 20, 2015)

lonedrake said:


> There was a takeout.  But right now they are in the process of building a new bridge.  Lots of construction equipment on the river bank now.  You would probably be better off doing the hwy 18 to sprewell bluff trip. Or pay for FROC shuttle service



We might just use FROC.  I haven't fished above SB, how is that section?


----------



## setters (Mar 20, 2015)

Disregard the post about the area above SB, I looked at the map and it's too long a float for the time we have that day.  FROC it is.  Thanks lonedrake, you probably saved us some aggravation.


----------



## lonedrake (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes its a full days trip but the fishing is awesome


----------



## stub08 (Apr 2, 2015)

Is the take out on the other side of the river still accessible?


----------



## Flatstacker (Apr 2, 2015)

*Hwy36 Take Out*

FROC now charges $10 per vehicle to park. I talked the lady at the store last week and she said they were doing that since the "public" takeout was closed. However the $10 per vehicle is truly $20 because they charge for each vehicle you bring in there. IMO still maybe worth it to have a decent place to park.


----------



## stub08 (Apr 7, 2015)

So there is no other free place to park/take out


----------



## lonedrake (Apr 7, 2015)

I saw some folks parked on opposite side of the road from the construction but it's kind of a sketchy spot.  I talked to froc a couple days ago and it's $10 just to leave a vehicle there


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 9, 2015)

Plus $1 per boat to use ramp. went the other day. There is no place to take out right now on the other side of the river.


----------



## stub08 (Apr 9, 2015)

Man that's not what I wanted to hear... We are going Saturday wasn't looking forward to paying though. Thanks for the response guys


----------



## boissage (Apr 10, 2015)

You could float down to Big Lazer WMA and take out. It would add about 3 miles to the float. You would have to negotiate YJS though.


----------



## lonedrake (Apr 11, 2015)

Semi-Pro said:


> Plus $1 per boat to use ramp. went the other day. There is no place to take out right now on the other side of the river.



You can still take out on the up River side of the bridge.


----------



## Semi-Pro (Apr 11, 2015)

lonedrake said:


> You can still take out on the up River side of the bridge.



must have missed that thanks


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 11, 2015)

boissage said:


> You could float down to Big Lazer WMA and take out. It would add about 3 miles to the float. You would have to negotiate YJS though.



What does YJS stand for?


----------



## boissage (Apr 11, 2015)

Yellow Jacket Shoals, the only class IV rapids on the Flint, depending on water level.  The level is around 4 ft at Carsonville, so it probably wouldn't be too bad.  I don't know, as I've floated threw YJS only at levels of 3ft and lower.


----------



## stub08 (Apr 12, 2015)

Does anyone know where I can find the water level for the sprewell bluff to froc area?


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 12, 2015)

stub08 said:


> Does anyone know where I can find the water level for the sprewell bluff to froc area?



You can call the Outdoor Center and they can tell you what the level is at the hwy 36 bridge .Other than that you have to look at the Molena and Carsonville gauges.
http://waterdata.usgs.gov/ga/nwis/uv?site_no=02344872


----------



## stub08 (Apr 13, 2015)

Does anyone know the median level here?


----------



## lonedrake (Apr 13, 2015)

stub08 said:


> Does anyone know the median level here?



Between 7 and 8 feet is perfect


----------



## stub08 (Apr 13, 2015)

Great was planning on going this weekend just want to keep an eye on that level with all the rain coming through


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 13, 2015)

I've run the Bluff to FROC when the Molena gauge was in the 5-5.5 range and the fishing was pretty good and the shoals were fishable without dragging.  I think it would be ok up to 6 or a little higher, but I have no first hand experience above a 5.5


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 14, 2015)

I like it when the Molena gauge is around 5.Deep enough that I dont have to drag but low enough for some great wading.Around 6 and it makes for a quick float.


----------



## leoparddog (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks Fish Hawk for the tip.


----------



## stub08 (Apr 14, 2015)

Water level is probably going to be too high for this weekend I guess.. Unless the rain stops.. Fingers crossed.


----------



## stub08 (Apr 15, 2015)

Looks like the rain is going away, but how high is too high for the river in this area? As of now it's at 7.5ft shouldn't go up should go down. 

Also, would it be better to go through yjs instead of sprewell bluff to 36?


----------



## lonedrake (Apr 15, 2015)

stub08 said:


> Looks like the rain is going away, but how high is too high for the river in this area? As of now it's at 7.5ft shouldn't go up should go down.
> 
> Also, would it be better to go through yjs instead of sprewell bluff to 36?





Depends on how experienced you are on the river, the bluff to 36 is a good trip.   I think we are going by a different gauge also,  I'm going by the one on the bridge and I'm sure it's higher than 7.5


----------



## fish hawk (Apr 16, 2015)

As of last night the gauge at Molena had the water still rising and the Carsonville gauge was extremely high,looks like that gauge recorded close to 2 inches of rain also.I would call the outdoor center and check the level at the bridge before I went.


----------



## stub08 (Apr 16, 2015)

So what's too high? on the 36 bridge? I'm not a rookie but not a professional either lol


----------

